# Acapulco Gold



## jazmin (Jun 13, 2007)

i know when you think mexican weed your thinkin... dirt right well not always... i'm looking for Acapulco Gold Seeds... anyone know where i can find some?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 13, 2007)

Google it mate, you'd be surprised what you can find


----------



## jazmin (Jun 13, 2007)

everytime i look it up i get some stupid crap on the plant and it's legends ect..ect... or a led zepplin look up lol... yeah me and internet searches don't see eye to eye.... i've looked through alotta seed banks too.... humm... i wonder.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 13, 2007)

soma has a version of it i think.. i may be wrong. 

I would look at the sativa seedbank. They normally have all the good sativa's in stock and may have a version of the AG on hand.

It may be called Amstel Gold now.. google that.


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 27, 2007)

I had 3seedlings that all died of Acapulco Gold @ about 4-5days old...Very weak stems.I've never had that pro. before.
Peace


----------

